# Problème Plex et Freebox



## smartounet (17 Décembre 2012)

Bonjour à toutes et à tous,

Je sollicite votre aide car j'utilise une Apple TV2 et je n'arrive pas à streamer le contenu de mes films stockés sur le disque dur de ma freebox.

Autant avec xbmc c'est simple car j'ai pu me connecter au disque via smb autant avec Plex lorsque je clique sur Add new server, je rentre l'adresse ip qui est dans ipconfig sans mettre de nom ni mot de passe, je laisse le port 32400 et l me dit impossible de se connecter !

Peut être que Plex n'est pas compatible avec la freebox ??

Je précise que je en veux pas laisser mon ordi allumé ( pc wous w7) car cela marche très bien avec xbmc mais j'aimerais gouter à l'interface Plex.



Merci de votre aide

Smart


----------



## smartounet (19 Décembre 2012)

Je me réponds à moi même grâce au forum Plex anglophone.

En fait Plex nécessite un client et un serveur en local pour fonctionner,il ne peut donc pas fonctionner sur la freebox comme le ferait Xbmc via smb.

Voili,voilou.

@ +

Smart


----------

